# little worried..found a lump



## Scorpio86 (Jun 21, 2007)

ok...so i found a lump in my left arm pit, right about in the middle of it. it is hard and about the size of a pencil eraser. it does not hurt. i only noticed this a few days ago. you can't see it, but when i touch/rub my arm pit, i feel the lump. im kinda worried. 

background info: 
im 20. pretty healthy i'd say..don't smoke, not overweight, etc. 

i recently broke out in a rash from the secret clinical strength deodorant and it's healing, but i don't think the two are related. 

so i'm going to bed now..well i'm going to try to anyhow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i really don't think it's from shaving because i don't think it looks like a normal ingrown. i dunno. 

hopefully, when i wake up in the morning, someone will have some advice for me. i really hope im freaking out about nothing. 

i dunno, maybe i should exfoliate really well for a few days to see if it's just an ingrown or something, and if it doesnt change, then go to the doctor?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd just say go to the doctor.  If not, you're going to be worrying & worrying.  No one can tell you for sure what it is except a doctor.  I'd do it right away, take someone with you & just get it out of the way.  Hopefully it's nothing, but at least you will know for sure


----------



## Lissa (Jun 21, 2007)

Definitely go to a doctor as soon as you can to put your mind at rest. As it's in the arm pit it could well be a swollen lymph, or a trapped hair follicle, or related to the rash you had. Get it checked out today and have the doctor put your mind at rest. At your  age it's very unlikely it's anything sinister, but you must get it check out asap anyway


----------



## kblakes (Jun 22, 2007)

Go get it check out.  It could be lots of things but going to a doctor will ease your mind and get rid of the problem.


----------



## supernova (Jun 22, 2007)

I had the same sort of problem a couple months ago, I was a little worried too. I didn't go to the doctor, instead I waited for a couple days and it went away. I would suggest waiting for just 2-3 days, and if nothing subsides, then for sure go to the doctor. But don't wait longer than a week.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 23, 2007)

its most likely a lymph node. I had a swollen one once too. You should always check with your doctor though. If it doesn't go away it may need to be surgically removed.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Jun 23, 2007)

Easier said than done I know, but try not to stress because there are many other things it can be. I had/have a lump in my arm pit and breast, and they turned out to be fibroadenomas, which are just harmless lumps of tissue. Actually there was a thread on the subject a while back

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74379

Or like Lissa said, it could be a lymph node, I've had one of these too (I seem to get everything! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and they are also small and firm.

Just make sure you see a doctor so they can confirm what it is and as others have said, put your mind at ease  Finding things like these is scary but the sooner you get it checked out the sooner you can relax!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

ive had cysts like that come up before, even on the breast... mine was a dermal cyst, which had to be cut out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but a doctor will put your mind at ease like he did for me!


----------

